# Necronomicake



## hazeldazel (Aug 2, 2011)

Such a great idea! Totally doing this next Halloween.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Now that's a cake. Wonder if my daughter would like it for her 21st????? LOL maybe not.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nom nom nom


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Wow, that really takes the cake! :lol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a riot. I love it. Roxy please make mine chocolate.


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

Holy crap. That's just... just... wow, words just can't express how truly awesome that cake is. Fantastic job, hazeldazel.


----------



## hazeldazel (Aug 2, 2011)

oh i did not make it, just found it and reposted since it was so awesome. I definitely want to do one next Halloween altho the husband unit is making grumblings of wanting a Cthulhu cake.


----------



## kiki (Oct 6, 2011)

Love this..... I would of loved to see the looks on persons faces at that party..


----------



## hazeldazel (Aug 2, 2011)

hope they weren't like Ash, and actually remembered the three magic words BEFORE they took the first bite. Because if they didn't, that would be... bad.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Do you become a deadite if you eat the cake?


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Would this fall under the category of 'Flavors man was not meant to taste'?


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Headless said:


> Now that's a cake. Wonder if my daughter would like it for her 21st????? LOL maybe not.


it sure would make a boyfriend think twice about crossin her!


----------



## TarotByTara (May 22, 2012)

That is so awesome... love the name, and the cake looks so GROOVY.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Mmmmm. That's cool


----------

